# Several Plant ID's



## Dreamweaver (May 31, 2009)

Hey folks. Just wondering if someone could shed some light on the ID of these plants for me. I posted on another forum & got a response on two of them, (& I am thankful to that individual for offering his opinion). But I would like to see if I could verify those findings with some additional expert analysis. Thanks in advance for any insight ya'll can provide. Here are the plants in ???? 
*LUDWIGIA BREVIPES ???*















*Lysimachia nummularia(CREEPING JENNY)???*








*Rotala routundifolia???*
















Tanks again for any help.
Dreamweaver


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The second and third IDs are correct. The first is a _Hygrophila_, but it's hard to say which yet. It could be _H. polysperma_ 'Ceylon', but it will be easier to tell in a while. Our Plant Finder resource may be of help (in the orange band at the top of the page).


----------



## Dreamweaver (May 31, 2009)

Thank you Cavan


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

1st: Staurogyne sp. "porto velho" ... ^^


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

ragn4rok said:


> 1st: Staurogyne sp. "porto velho" ... ^^


That is a much larger and taller plant. It has no pubescence on the stem, longer petioles and does not have the sunken veins typical of _Staurogyne_.


----------

